# Hey Interesting in Moding your computer?



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a few good sites on case moding, take a look and tell me what you think. 

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ComputingSolutions/0,,30_288_13265_13295^13330,00.html

http://www.neatorama.com/case-mod/ <--- Thats a good one!

http://student.dei.uc.pt/~octavio/caixa/index_en.htm


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

AMD's page has some good info on setting up LEDs.


----------

